# Problème Application Macgé



## luycke (22 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
Voila j'aurai voulu savoir si d'autre personne avait le même problème que moi qui est un bug de l'application MacGé c'est à dire que quand je la lance elle charge et ce coupe toute seule. Sinon avez vu une solution pour régler le problème.

Merci pour vos réponses .


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2012)

je te propose de poser ta question là bas

ou d'utiliser le formulaire de contact (en bas de page)


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2012)

Il faut vider ta mémoire, j'ai ça aussi de temps en temps.

Ouvre le tiroir des applications travaillant en arrière-plan (Double clic sur le bouton central) puis fait un appui long sur les logiciels et supprime les de la barre un par un. Redémarre ton appareil puis vérifie sur ça plante toujours.

Si c'est le cas, c'est le logiciel qui a un souci.


----------

